# Dodo Juice future armour?? Cant get on with it



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

As the title says, I really cant get on with this Dodo Juice Future armour, Anyone else use it who cant get on with it??? Or am I doing something wrong??

So cleaned my car today, quick wash, and sprayed the Future armour all over the car as a drying aid while the car is wet, then went round and dryed the whole car with my drying towel, and for some reason its left like a white stain effect on the paintwork, more like white dry water marks!!

So Ive pulled it into the garage, to see if I can remove the marks on the paint, and I just managed to remove them with clay bar, tar remover and then a polish, been a nightmare all day trying to shift it, worse areas where the bonnet and roof!!!

Ive also tried to spray it on dry and wipe over with a microfibre cloth and it just smears everywhere, I really dont like the stuff, which is a shame as I love there Waxes and other stuff, but I dont think I'll be buying it again!!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Any chance there could have been some residue from an old product on the towel? Wouldn't be the first time I've done it.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds like a nightmare. Reminds me of the time I used 476 for the first time, I chucked it on, it was summer , the sun was going down but it was still warm and I did half the car, then went to buff off .....:wall::lol::lol::lol:
A lesson learned. Not trying to say you did something wrong though :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Ive also tried to spray it on dry and wipe over with a microfibre cloth and it just smears everywhere, *I really dont like the stuff*, which is a shame as I love there Waxes and other stuff, but I dont think I'll be buying it again!!


Personally I don't see the need to try FA when dodo SN acrylic spritz is such a great product:thumb:


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

fozzy said:


> Any chance there could have been some residue from an old product on the towel? Wouldn't be the first time I've done it.


The drying towel is pretty new(used about 3-4 times) as is the car which I had delivered December, so there's not much products on there, just Sonax BSD that ive been putting on after washing the car until Spring comes and I can do the big detailing day!!!:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't get on with it easier 

Used it as instructed a few times now and just decided it's not for me. Always leaves these weird marks, couldn't really describe them. Not so much smears but they look like spots.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

turbosnoop said:


> Sounds like a nightmare. Reminds me of the time I used 476 for the first time, I chucked it on, it was summer , the sun was going down but it was still warm and I did half the car, then went to buff off .....:wall::lol::lol::lol:
> A lesson learned. Not trying to say you did something wrong though :thumb:


It is a nightmare, think i'll be chucking it as I dont want to be putting it anywhere near my paintwork again!!



chewy_ said:


> Personally I don't see the need to try FA when dodo SN acrylic spritz is such a great product:thumb:


Never tried the SN acrylic spritz, but i'll have a look next time!! I should have just used my trusty Sonax BSD, but lesson learned!!!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Kimo said:


> I don't get on with it easier
> 
> Used it as instructed a few times now and just decided it's not for me. Always leaves these weird marks, couldn't really describe them. Not so much smears but they look like spots.


Sounds like it needs to be sent back to the lab


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Kimo said:


> I don't get on with it easier
> 
> Used it as instructed a few times now and just decided it's not for me. Always leaves these weird marks, couldn't really describe them. Not so much smears but they look like spots.


Yes this is what its doing, there like water mark spots, and they take ages to get rid of, On the bonnet and roof there was loads like a cluster of them.

How did you get them off your paintwork??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Polished the car, well pre waxed it so very mildly abrasive 

Only way I could, thought maybe like similar products that smear that reapplication could remove but that didn't work.

Bit of a nightmare really as I was looking forward to using it and it seemed to be a great product until I used it


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Never tried the SN acrylic spritz, but i'll have a look next time!!


SN acrylic spritz has been out a few years now, great product with excellent protection and looks.

Below on my car boot is 1 x coat of SN acrylic spritz after polishing with micro prime

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zps8hir0ypz.jpg.html]


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> SN acrylic spritz has been out a few years now, excellent product with excellent protection and looks.
> 
> Below on my car boot is 1 x coat of SN acrylic spritz after polishing with micro prime
> 
> [URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zps8hir0ypz.jpg.html]


One of them products where it's either a dream to use or very very grabby isn't it. Worked a treat on my mates car but hated it on mine


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Christ I have a bottle of FA from Christmas, haven't used it yet tho. 
Maybe you should of gone one panel at a time?

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Did you level it out once sprayed on?

Gonz


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I did

Done the wet method and the dry method. Followed instuctions by the letter

Just one of them things you'll either get on with or not tbh


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> Did you level it out once sprayed on?
> 
> Gonz


I sprayed the whole car, left it a few seconds, then wiped/dry with my big yellow drying towel. Ive just been out to the car and I can see it still dryed on the sides So i'll take Kimo advice, and polish the car tomorrow, and then protect it with the Sonax BSD!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Did you spray it on a wet car or dry?


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ross said:


> Did you spray it on a wet car or dry?


Wet car!!:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have used it on my van after a wash and did not have any problems,I sprayed it on spread it around evenly the took another towel and buffed off. It does seem to be slightly tricky to use.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I wonder if it's best to do just a couple of panels at a time if wet??

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

On a positive note if it's needing to be polished off if you can get it to look good it must be very durable. 

Gonz.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> I wonder if it's best to do just a couple of panels at a time if wet??
> 
> Gonz.


I dried off roughly and worked my way round doing a few panels at a time,I just used it as a kinda qd and it lasted fairly well but well prepped paint would likely see best durability.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ross said:


> I dried off roughly and worked my way round doing a few panels at a time,I just used it as a kinda qd and it lasted fairly well but well prepped paint would likely see best durability.


That's exactly how I intend to use it Ross. 
Not to sure now with some of the negative comments?

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

James death did a good review of it in the dodo juice section and it looked really good with no application issues. 

Gonz


----------



## P1ngman1969 (Dec 17, 2015)

I bought a sample spray of this from ebay & was very impressed with it.
Applied it 2 weeks ago to a freshly washed and dried car.

Did it a panel at a time & it buffed off really easily to a very nice shine, used a plush microfibre cloth.

Still beading very weel even though the car is filthy.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its maybe one of those products that works for some and not for others? I like it smells great and beads superbly.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I Couldn't get on with it on dry paint.Just use it on my alloys and its brilliant on them for repelling dirt.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ive only used it on dry cars, always found it to be easy with good results. 

I just use it like a qd, spray on then buff off.

Send it to me if you're just going to bin it


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> I Couldn't get on with it on dry paint.Just use it on my alloys and its brilliant on them for repelling dirt.


Might give it a go on the wheels saves throwing it away!!:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks like it's going to me a Marmite product then!!

Gonz.


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've useded both as a drying aid and on a dry car and been very impressed, when using as a drying aid I washed and rinsed then sprayed levelled with a Microfibre then rinsed off very little water left then went over with drying towel and had no issues , did have small issue once on dry paint work when it was cold and damp it seamed not to flash well but took it inside in 12 deg ish heat and had no problems, been using it as atop up on the Mrs car for a few months now and performs great


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

OK had another play with this since my last moan of this product, Used this on my wheels and its where im most impressed with this product, washed my wheels as I usually do and while they are wet I spray them with the Dodo Juice future armour, leave for 5mins and then dry them off with a drying towel, its put a good coating on it as I sprayed some alloy wheel sealant on them today and it just beaded and run off the wheel itself.:thumb:

Also had another go applying to a wet car, did one panel a time and used only a small amount of product, just a gentle spray and then wiped off straight away with a drying towel and it didnt leave any water marks like last time I used it. 

Ive used this product on my car which is like a dark purple/blue colour and my wifes silver car, and it seems to suit the lighter colour better, its not a bad product, it just not as good as the Sonax BSD which I usually use!!


----------

